# Netgain Warp11HV



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

terra said:


> I just had a quick question, what kind of performance could I get from a Warp11HV in a car weighing between 2500 and 3000lbs? If more data is needed, just ask. I'm not too knowledgable with this. Also, if people want to make lithium battery recommendations I'd appreciate it. I was looking at the Soliton1 controller too.


Hi Terra,

Those motor will give you a lots of torque, it all depend on how many volts you wanna go.

Albano


----------



## terra (Mar 8, 2010)

Recommendations?


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

terra said:


> Recommendations?


Anything from156+v and also depend on gear ratio,

With this motor i would go direct drive, 216v and slliton1 cintroller, the rest you have to workout your gear ratio.

How far do you want to drive?

Albano


----------



## terra (Mar 8, 2010)

albano said:


> Anything from156+v and also depend on gear ratio,
> 
> With this motor i would go direct drive, 216v and slliton1 cintroller, the rest you have to workout your gear ratio.
> 
> ...



I would assuming direct drive. I'd like to do 150 miles on a charge.


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

terra said:


> I would assuming direct drive. I'd like to do 150 miles on a charge.


 150 miles? Sorry I can't help you here, maybe gotdi or major will help you. 
150 miles, you looking at big buck $$$ on bateries with this big motor.

Albano


----------



## terra (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup, I figured. Someone care to lend a hand?


----------



## terra (Mar 8, 2010)

Also, I worked out a LifePO4 battery pack but I'm not sure how much power I need. It worked out to 307.2V average, 320aH, and 672lbs. That's for a cost around $12,500. This is my first work in Lithium, so I'm not sure what I need and what's overkill.


----------



## blwncrewchief (May 29, 2008)

Hi terra,

Figuring your goals is pretty simple. It's a little math and a few assumptions. Your first start at components looks pretty good so we will run thru the basic setup. Let's start with your range.

You want about 150 miles and if your saying 2500-3000 pounds we will use about 300 watt hours per mile for an assumption for the power requirements. 150mi x 300whr= 45000whr. You can look at other peoples results for similar designs as yours to get rough ideas for the power consumption per mile.

You have already picked the controller and motor with the Soliton1 and Warp11HV which look like a good choice so lets figure out the battery requirements.

We are going for a long range and good power so lets just start with the max voltage since this is a high power project. The Soliton1 is rated for 340v maximum and the Warp11HV is rated for 288v maximum. We will figure Lifepo4 cells such as Thundersky, Calb, HiPower, etc. as they are the most practical by far for a project like this. So we have the basic specs of about 3.2v per cell nominal and about 3.65v per cell for charging. If we take the 288v max for the Warp11HV and divide by the 3.2v per cell nominal we get 288/3.2= 90 cells. Then we take 90 cells times 3.65v per cell for charging we get 328.5v which is below the 340v max for the Soliton1. So 90 cells looks like a good number. This will give us a nominal pack voltage of 288 volts.

Now for the battery pack capacity for the range. We now know we need 45,000whr and we will have a 288v battery pack so to figure the amp hours we need we simply divide the watt hours by the voltage. 45,000whr/288v= 156.25 amp hours. So we need a battery pack of about 160 amp hr. So we will figure a Thundersky 160 amp hr 288v pack.

For theoretical power the Thundersky batteries are rated at 3c so if we take 160 times 3= 480amps available form the batteries. So 480amps times 288volts gives us approximately 138,000 watts or 138kw electrical power. Since 746 watts= 1hp we get approximately 185hp. 

So lets look at what we came up with. A Soliton1 controller, Warp11HV motor, and a 160 amp hr Thundersky battery pack. This gives us the following specs:

Range: approx 150 miles at 300 whr per mile
Power: approx 138kw or 185hp at 3c
Battery weight: approx 504kg or 1,108lb
Battery cost: approx $21,600 at $1.50ahr

The only potential "issues" I can see are these. 1) You are staring down $30,000 - $40,000 conversion cost. 2) The weight of the components is probably a little high. If we figure 1,100# batteries, 200# racking and wiring, 400# motor/controller/adaptors, 200# driver = 1900#. So to hit your total weight of 2,500-3000# the car with everything minus the conversion components would have to be between 600-1100#.

Hope this helps and somebody check my math


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

i did the same calcs with Headways 10AH cells, and get a weight of 950lbs and a cost of 28.8K$USD...why more? because the cells can do 15C, so 160AH pack is 2400A capable...nice safety margin..


----------



## terra (Mar 8, 2010)

Solved it myself.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

terra said:


> Solved it myself.


speaking of warp11HV, crodriver (a member) just extracted 500hp out of a 11" built motor, similar to the warp 11 HV...

He is running a nominal voltage of 330 (which sagged to 260V when extracting high current) and he has a Zilla 2KHV which is capable of short bursts of 2000A, although he limited it to 1600A for the last dyno run...

AND...Crodriver is using a Headway pack at the moment...


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> speaking of warp11HV, crodriver (a member) just extracted 500hp out of a 11" built motor, similar to the warp 11 HV...
> 
> He is running a nominal voltage of 330 (which sagged to 260V when extracting high current) and he has a Zilla 2KHV which is capable of short bursts of 2000A, although he limited it to 1600A for the last dyno run...
> 
> AND...Crodriver is using a Headway pack at the moment...



WOW! 500hp? Is the info online or on this site? Can you direct me to where I can read about it because that is a pretty spectacular number that is game changing in the world of electrics. No sarcasm, I really am interested!


----------



## TheLegace (Aug 11, 2010)

terra said:


> Also, I worked out a LifePO4 battery pack but I'm not sure how much power I need. It worked out to 307.2V average, 320aH, and 672lbs. That's for a cost around $12,500. This is my first work in Lithium, so I'm not sure what I need and what's overkill.


Where are you getting such batteries, that is incredible cheap from places I have been looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> WOW! 500hp? Is the info online or on this site? Can you direct me to where I can read about it because that is a pretty spectacular number that is game changing in the world of electrics. No sarcasm, I really am interested!


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/bmw-bi-moto-ev-project-28287p38.html

that is the thread link ... page 38 is where the information is. He tested the dyno with his gas powered BMW and the dyno tested right ...


----------



## terra (Mar 8, 2010)

TheLegace said:


> Where are you getting such batteries, that is incredible cheap from places I have been looking for.
> 
> Thanks.


I had to redo my math, but the 288v 110aH pack I was looking at came to $13,000.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

The 550HP is very true @4500rpm...this is with a built single 11"!!!
JEEZ!


----------

